# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Naipes o monedas, ¿que es más fácil?

## Mago_JuanPincha

A qué se debe el mensaje que dejas abajo de tus mensajes bender, eso que dice ''Si las cartas son místicas, rituales antiguos y misteriosos, las monedas son la causa primera de éstas, por tanto más antiguas y místicas --- Bender''? envidia porque las cartas dominan en la magia?  :D

----------


## bender the offender

Juanpincha, es una coña. Las cartas son un juego pensado para ganar dinero.Monedas...
Y lo de que las cartas dominan en la magia, me la trae *****.De momento no  me provoca envidia. Karembeu si me da envidia.

Saludos

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

bender, entiendo que te guste más la numismagia, pero si no hay cartas  no  hay magia, las cartas son el símbolo de éste arte, fijate en el matrix nomás, necesitás cartas, dudo que la numismagia sea más antigua que la cartomagia como dices. Un saludo !!!!!

----------


## si66

Arriba a tu derecha figura el tiepo restante para que empiece a bajar, luego que termina te dice para que lo bajes.

----------


## Villegona

Gracias si66 y a Claudio Otero pero hago eso mismo y sale otra página para que me registre pagando, es que hay que pagar para ver el video

----------


## Ella

eso es q no puedes bajar mas...intenta borrando los cookies, a mi me deja una vez al mes, y rapidshar una cada 2 mese,jajaja

----------


## Gandalf

> bender, entiendo que te guste más la numismagia, pero si no hay cartas  no  hay magia, las cartas son el símbolo de éste arte, fijate en el matrix nomás, necesitás cartas, dudo que la numismagia sea más antigua que la cartomagia como dices. Un saludo !!!!!


Leches!!!!

¿Que la numismagia no es más antigua que la cartomagia?

Aunque solo sea por lógica aplicada creo te acabas de pegar un paseo sideral por los mundos de la equivocación de mucho cuidado. Seguro que el primer mago fue uno que intentó escamotear algo valioso a otro tipo sin que este pudiese pillarle ni entender que pasó. Si eso valioso eran conchas suponían moneda de cambio. Si pensamos de cuando data la primera baraja de cartas y de cuando data la primera moneda mucho sospecho que la lógica indica que hay te equivocas, JuanPincha, la magia con objetos sería ya vieja cuando llegó la baraja de cartas, no así las monedas.

La cartomagia es actualmente el principal plato de la magia por su gran expansión y vistosidad, pero no le demos más valor del que tiene. A la vez se ha convertido en la menos respetada pues mucho mago malo se pone ha hacerla y termina cagándola. Todo lo que se ahce muy popular termina aburriendo... espero que con la cartomagia no nos pase.

Y lo de que sin cartas no hay magias se lo explicas a todos los que no entran en el foro de cartomagia, seguro que te entienden...  :shock:

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

No creo que haya un foro de numismagia......, si hay foros hay de magia, pero no uno en particular, no se que mago fue, pero habia uno que habia dicho algo similar ''para ser mago hay que saber manejar las cartas'' ¿por qué será no?, igual tranquilo gandalf, cada uno tiene sus gustos. Para mi la cartomagia es la principal.

----------


## si66

Coincido con Juan, me parece que como elemento principal para muchos magos es lascartas, sino fijate en este foro la cantidad de posteos y mesajes que encontras.
Que no le demos mas valor del que tiene. :Confused: ?
Y que valor le das a la cartomagia?? digo, para saber. Me parece que cada uno le da el valor que considere a lo que realice, ame o sienta. Asi todo, creo que la cartomagia debe cumplir uno de los requisitos y valores mas importantes en la magia hoy dia.
Creo que gran parte de los magos tiene que saber tecnicas y poder manejar un mazo de cartas. Que un mago se dedique a las  cartas y lo haga mal, es lo mismo que un actor se ponga a cantar y lo haga mal, lamentablemente de esos se encuetran y a diarios, pero se debe quizas a la importancia que tiene el naipe en la magia. no lo se pero calculo que debe haber miles de magos que no manipulen como corresponde las monedas, lo que pasa que no se difunde tanto como las cartas.
Me encanta ver efectos con monedas, amo las cartas y muero por ver un show de close up, sin importar desde cuando existe esto.
En definitiva es eso, no es ni mas ni menos importante por ser mas joven o mas viejo.

----------


## Ella

> Coincido con Juan, me parece que como elemento principal para muchos magos es lascartas, sino fijate en este foro la cantidad de posteos y mesajes que encontras.


la suerta de la cartomagia es que tiene un mayor alcance, es decir, los libros que hay en el mercado son lo suficiente basicos para poder empezar con ella cuando uno se inicia en la magia.
la cantidad de material que hay te permite ir de pasito en pasito pasando de un libro a otro a la par que se adquiere conocimiento teorico importante que se relata en cada libro que a lo mejor no se encuentra en ningun otro.
en muchos otros ambitos de la magia esto no es asi, y no en todos los libros se habla sobre teoria como introduccion.
el buen manejo de las cartas, no solo tecnico, si no de presentacion te permite desenvolverte con facilidad en otras areas, ya que has aprendido a usar sobre todo la misdirection debido a la cantidad de tecnica que hay que "ocultar".

por que tanta gente estudia cartas? ya esta contestado: es, por suerte, lo mas facil con lo que empezar,incluso hay libros con juegos sin tecnica, y no solo 1, ni 3... nivel del alcance de libros relacion precio, si no que tambien te ofrece bastante variabilidad en cuanto efectos que se consiguen  por lo que uno puede hacer mas juegos a sus amigos, que es lo una de las cosas principales cuando uno empieza.
por que no estudian primero monedas? pues..porque el bobo vale caro (normalmente), las monedas suenan, si no tienes una buena presentacion,sobre todo timing y la tecnica pulida a la hora de hacer un juego de monedas te entra miedo, es difcil creer uno mismo que la moneda ha desaparecido para que la gente lo crea tambien.por eso la mayoria de gente lo termina dejando.
como en las bolas de esponja, casi todo el mundo se las compra pero no pasa de hacer la tipica rutina de bolas....eso ya depende de cada persona y si quiere aprender de verdad algo concreto o quiere aprender magia y busca una buena forma de empezas.

----------


## Gandalf

Ojo, sin irse por las ramas que yo no lo hago.

Ya se ha hablado en otro post sobre la supremacía de la cartomágia sobre el resto de las ramas mágicas, así que no repetiré argumentos. el que los quiera saber que los busque.

Lo que he criticado es que se hable sin conocimiento. Decir que la cartomagia es anterior a la numismagia es como decir que beber en vaso es anterior a hacerlo con las manos. Ni hay argumentos ni se sostiene con lógica. 

Además esta san Google (internet no es solo porno y videos) para hacer un poco de buceo y ver que las primeras referencias a las cartas datan del siglo XII, en china, donde se jugaba con naipes de MADERA. Si hay naipes anteriores ya no lo se, pero si se que las monedas tienen unos pocos de años más, concretamente casi diez siglos más, y la magia seguro que tiene muchos más años que toda moneda. Así que a poco que uno use la lógica comprenderá que lo dicho por Juan no se sostiene. Para ponerme más tonto todavía estoy por asegurar que, de todas las categoría de magia que hay en este foro, la cartomagia es la última en hacer aparición en la historia. Quizás me esté columpiando pero estoy por decir que no, que acierto de pleno.

Decir que sin cartas no hay magia es mucho decir. ¿No creeis? Como ya dije eso se lo podeis ir a decir a todos los magos que las cartas ni las tocan, seguro que les hace mucha gracia saber que llevan toda la vida trabajando en el arte de la sorpresa y la ilusión, pero no como magos.  :shock: 

Como dice Bender, si las cartas dominan la magia, cosa realmente cierta, es algo que me preocupa menos que el tiempo en Groenlandia. Me preocupa (tampoco tanto) que en un foro de magia en el que participo se digan cosas que son, cuando menos, inciertas, si no mentira.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> por que no estudian primero monedas? pues..porque el bobo vale caro (normalmente), las monedas suenan, si no tienes una buena presentacion,sobre todo timing y la tecnica pulida a la hora de hacer un juego de monedas te entra miedo, es difcil creer uno mismo que la moneda ha desaparecido para que la gente lo crea tambien.por eso la mayoria de gente lo termina dejando.


Estoy completamente de acuerdo, presentar una rutina de numismagia en público es muy complicado, con las cartas es muy sencillo al principio porque se hacen juegos automáticos. Creo que el principal handicap que tienen las monedas es que hay que trabajar mucho más para pulir la técnica y conseguir resultados y todo el mundo siempre tira para lo fácil. Con las cartas eso no sucede, los resultados son más inmediatos. La especialización no es nunca buena. Si haces cartas sólo malo, si haces monedas sólo también. Creo que hay que hacer un poquito de todo, sobre todo al principio y determinadas tecnicas como misdirection o timing se desarrollan más en numismagia.

No es cuestión de que es mejor,  todo es magia y el que piense que las cartas son la madre de la magia se está columpiando pero muchisimo. Las cartas, las monedas, las bolas de esponja, las gomas, y lo que os de la gana son sólo instrumentos para transmitir la magia, instrumentos y punto. La magia no son las cartas ni las monedas. La magia la hacemos nosotros (yo por lo menos lo intento aunque a veces no lo consigo... :roll :Smile1: 

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

completamente de acuerdo gandalf...el q dice  "el q no sabe cartas no es mago"creo que se refiere a lo que dije, por la facilidad, cantidad de libros y los mucho que se aprende con ellas en cuanto a teoria y presentacion, pero si uno quiere aprender de verdada numismagia tarde o temprano tambien adquirira esos conocimientos pero no a lo mejor con tanta facilidad, no hay nada imposible, uno mismo se pone los topes y llega hasta donde quiere al igual cuando se conforma con hacer algo mediocre o realmente bien.
yo esa frase la interpretaria a mi misma como:haces cartas y no puedes hacer magia?!! pues no eres mago, es decir, teniendo tanto a tu favor,facilidad y disponibilidad para aprender haces "trucos"? trabaja mas...
si se quiere uno meter en mas cosas ha de disernir porque y cuando hacer   :Wink:

----------


## si66

Les gusta las monedas perfecto esta barbaro, a mi me encantan tambien, pero Xavi- decir que numismagia es muy dificil cosa cierta; decir que la cartomagia presentar una rutina es sencillo, depende de la mediocridad, o la calidad con que uno la prepare.
Una rutina de manipulacion de jeff Mcbride no creo que sea nada sencillo, y por ejemplo presentar una rutina como la de Lennart Green no lo creo que sea nada facil (pongo como ejemplo dos tipos de magia con cartas).
Por eso digo es verdad que realizar un juego con monedas no es cosa sencilla, y que por ahi muchos se tiran a las cartas por la facilidad que esta tiene en un principio, pero si queres ser buen cartomago lo dudo que sea cosa facil, es mas es MUY DIFICIL. 
Los resultados que conseguis mas rapidos y faciles son los que al poco tiempo no realizas mas, lo que queda es lo complicado de las tecnicas.
A mi me encantan las cartas y estoy dandole a las monedas, la verdad que ciertas cosas me cuestan y otras que se que son complicadas me salen facil, pero eso esta a veces no solo en la practica sino en lafacilidad que tenga uno de aprender.
En definitiva creo que ninguna rama de la magia tiene algo sencillo, todo es dificil (refiriendose a lo bueno en verdad) todo es dificil y requiere de su practica y tiempo.

----------


## Samuel magic

El tremendo desvio del tema, nuestro amigo bender subió este video para que lo comentemos y para que le demos consejos, no encuentro apropiedo que se llevan a cabo esto.
No digo que sea un mal tema, lo contrario, uno aprende y reflexiona mucho con esto, pero creo que seria bueno hacerlo en otro post.

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Les gusta las monedas perfecto esta barbaro, a mi me encantan tambien, pero Xavi- decir que numismagia es muy dificil cosa cierta; decir que la cartomagia presentar una rutina es sencillo, depende de la mediocridad, o la calidad con que uno la prepare..


xavi se refiere al principante, su 1º rutina sera sin tecnica, cosa que el numismago no puede hacer, aparte, la rutina mas facil en numismagia, por ejemplo, la de la moneda que atraviesa el pantalon, necesita un timing dificil de lograr a la 1º, al igual que la mano se pone tensa, anti natural al coger una moneda, poco delicada y antiestetica
si haaces el juego de la moneda que atraviesa el pantalon si66 intenta ver como lo hace bobo...alucinaras, y es simplisimo.
alguien que empieza, por mucha maña, y maginificamente empalme a la 1º le llevara un tiempo conseguir que a la hora de hacer un falso deposito mas de una vez, o el mismo, o una vez, la gente no piense que esta en la otra mano, porque eso depende de la experiencia, confianza, aplomo y seguridad del mago, asi como que el mismo piense que la moneda esta en la mano y la va a hacer desaparecer
si66, no intentes aprender numismagia atravez de jeff mcbride.
bender , dire a mariano q corte y traslade los mensajes a otro tema  :Wink:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Claro, me referia que es mas sencillo ser principiante en cartomagia que en numismagia... a partir de ahí te puedes complicar lo que quieras. Vamos a ver, el doble predicción que viene en Cartomagia Fundamental es un juego que no tiene ninguna tecnica se puede presentar instantaneamente y el efecto en el espectador es alucinante. Ese tipo de juegos no existen en numismagia (sin material trucado). A eso me refería.

Bender, lo siento. Creo que este post lo abriste para otra cosa ¿no?  :Wink:

----------


## bender the offender

"Pa" una mierda de video que hago (porque reconozco que no esta muy logrado,estoy en fase de experimentacion) y mira la que se monta (en el buen sentido). 
Al hilo de esto, comentare una cosa:No se si conoceis a David Roth. Solo hace trucos con monedas. Pues bien, le da mil vueltas a la mayoria de los magos que comentais en este foro, al menos los que yo he visto (que ya son un puñado).Alguno de los que comentais que la magia no es magia sin cartas, que se lo vaya a contar a el... o que se vea un video.

Rutherford, el descubridor de la estructura atómica decia que, como ciencia,solo existia la fisica. El resto era coleccionar sellos...Se equivocaba.No seamos aqui abanderados de nada.A disfrutar con la magia de monedas, cartas, bolas de esponja o langostinos, si es que alguien sabe hacer rutinas con langostinos...

----------


## Gandalf

Si quereis volvemos a discutir sobre que es magia y que no, los requisitos indispensables de un mago, como se debe aprender la magia, si la presentación es más importante que la técnica, la antiguedad de cada variedad, quien fue el primero que hizo que... Podemos discutir de todo lo que se quiera, pero el que hable que piense un poco lo que dice y sobre todo que se lea lo que otros dicen, y no se conteste a cosas que no se han dicho.

Y por supuesto, lo mejor sería hacerlo en post concretos para cada tema. Es cierto que estamos hablando de algo en el sitio que no es.

----------


## bender the offender

Gandalf, es cierto.No es el sitio adecuado.Ademas creo que seria bizantino el discutir sobre eso.

----------


## YaGo

Esto es para contestar a si66 (con todo el buen rollo ¿eh?)

Siento discrepar, pero las cartas son mucho MÁS sencillas que las monedas, por una sencilla razón, las monedas está PERMANENTEMENTE en las manos, siendo el efecto distinto en cada caso, pero están TODO el rato en manos del mago (generalmente claro, a veces están en la mesa o en otro sitio, pero de manera general, están en manos del mago). Esto requiere una capacidad técnica brutal y un control de lo que hacemos total, porque las monedas tienen muchos más ángulos malos que las cartas, y por lo tanto muchísimas horas más de práctica y estudio. (Un empalme clásico no sé ve, pero uno de dedos, dime tú como no estés bien colocado) en cambio, ¿qué pases de cartas tienen ángulos malos? (Y con ángulo malo me refiero a una posición de la mano NATURAL en la que se vea algo) Contados: El salto, empalmes tenkai, empalmes posteriores y algunas cosas más (que yo sepa ¿eh?, que yo sé bien poco)

No hace falta ser Jeff McBride para hacer un juego de cartas. Sino, pregúntale a Florensa.

Aparte, un juego de cartas NO tiene por qué ser técnico para que sea fortísimo. Existen juegos de efecto fortísimo que NO tiene NADA de técnica. Ejemplo, MENTALISMO CON CARTAS. En cambio, las monedas SON PURA TÉCNICA. ¿Qué se puede hacer con monedas sin técnica? NADA (Salvo algún juego tipo monedas a través de la mesa o algo así) ¿Qué se puede hacer con cartas? DE TODO, y si no lo creéis, leed un poquito, que solo leyendo los Cartomagia Fácil de Florensa uno se da cuenta de esto.

Otro punto que se toca es el de que las cartas son lo primero que salió  :shock: 

Siento deciros que NO. No sé vosotros, pero la imagen de mago que yo siempre he tenido es la de un tío que saca un conejo de la chistera y una paloma de la manga, y hace desaparecer un pañuelo delante de mis ojos. Eso es MAGIA DE ESCENA, no magia de cerca, que es muy posterior a la magia de escena. Según tengo entendido los primeros en hacer magia (en Europa) eran los tipos de la caravanas que iban de un sitio a otro comerciando con sus ovejas, y de paso, se ganaban un dinerillo haciendo una pequeña actuación con malabares y pañuelos, en los que intervenía la magia de vez en cuando.

Si buscáis en google hay un montoncito de páginas que hablan sobre el origen de la magia.Después de leer esas paginas (que es bien poco, aunque es suficiente para hacerse una idea) se da uno cuenta de que las cartas son de lo último ultimísimo que ha salido en magia, y se da uno cuenta de que es absolutamente lógico como dice Gandalf, que los inicios de la magia fueran con animales y con objetos cotidianos (vasos, cuerdas, semillas que serían las bolas) y no con "cartas", "baraja invisible" y "cartas de doble cara".

Yo hago cartas, me encantan, pero eso no significa que las cartas sean lo mejor, ni lo primero, ni mucho menos.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Sino tengo mal entendido, David Roth tambien es un gran cartómago, corríganme si me equivoco, que él haya sacado solamente videos de monedas es muy distinto, porqué él se especializa en eso, pero si le das unas cartas te va  a hacer lo que quiera tambien, desconozco a algún mago, sea copperfield, criss angel, que mayormente hacen cosas que no son justamente  con cartas,  pero qué pasa? si le das unas cartas te hacen maravillas, David Copperfield tiene una habilidad increible con las cartas, antes de  hacer el tipo dee magia que hace hacía producciones de cartas hasta por donde él quería. Todo mago tiene  que tener un poquito  de idea de cartas, a eso voy. Un saludo !!!!

----------


## Iván Manso

Vamos a ver.... Los naipes vinieron a Europa alrededor del siglo XIV. ¿¿Me queréis decir que hacían los magos europeos hasta esa fecha?? ¿¿Morirse de asco?? NO. 

Porque creo que desde los origenes de los tiempos hasta el siglo XIV hay unos cuantos años, perdón, milenios. Y en esos milenios me estáis diciendo (algunos, unos más que otros) que nadie hacía magia porque la cartomagia es lo principal y más importante. Bueno, entonces será que la magia no empieza en los orígenes del hombre como hasta ahora se pensaba sino que, por lo menos en Europa, la magia nació alrededor del siglo XIV, PERFECTO.

Por lo tanto, ¿¿hace 5000 años cuando Dedi dejaba boquiabiertos al faraón Keops y su corte les estaba haciendo malabares??

Bueno, yo no digo nada, pero me voy a seguir creyendo la historia de la magia tal y como es y ha sido hasta ahora reflejada en los libros.

Y creyendo (algo hipotético por otra parte) que el primer efecto de magia que se hizo fue quizá el escamoteo de una PIEDRA U OTRO OBJETO para demostrar al compañero de cueva que hacías algo imposible y que al tener poderes podías hacerles más cosas para dominarles y ser el lider, y a partir de ese momento se empezó a formar la imagen del brujo en las tribus y demás... Pero eso es otra historia...

El amigo Bender puede poner lo que quiera en su firma, este mundo es libre. Con su firma no está ofendiendo a nadie. Como el decía es una firma que quiere ser graciosa diciendo algo ingenioso, no creo que haya que darle mayor importancia al asunto.


Un saludo

IvI

----------


## to

Es simple, no hay que dejar en segundo plano a ningun tipo de magia.
Todo se complementa!!
No es que el Matrix nesecite cartas
O que en el msimo juego las Cartas nesecietn monedas
Osea el Matrix se vale de las dos cosas no se epuede hacer matrix sin cartas ni matri sin monedas.
¿se entiende bien?
A mi me encantan las cartas por su aspecto, visualidad etc..

Saludos!!

----------


## javifocus

> Osea el Matrix se vale de las dos cosas no se epuede hacer matrix sin cartas ni matri sin monedas.
> ¿se entiende bien?
> 
> Saludos!!




No quiero crear una discusion mas a esta que ya hay ni mucho menos, simplemente que me suena que hay versiones de matrix sin cartas solo con monedas y es mas, un matrix sin cartas y sin monedas COMO?? pues con tortugas, si si, con tortugas (Jorge Blass en Ankawa) espero no estar metiendo la pata :?:  :?:

----------


## Kiko

_"Las cartas son místicas, rituales antiguos y misteriosos, las monedas son la causa primera de éstas, por tanto más antiguas y místicas."_

La frasecita es graciosa por el añadido a la parte de René Lavand, y si además queremos que sea cierta basta cambiarla de esta forma:  
_Las cartas son místicas, rituales antiguos y misterios. Las monedas fueron la perversión de éstas, tornando su carácter sagrado en vulgares juegos de mesa._

Las monedas obviamente nunca se hicieron por motivos místicos, las cartas si. Las primera monedas surgen en Lidia (Asia Menor) sobre el s. VI a.C. Las cartas sin embargo se remontan al Tarot, de origen incierto.
Las barajas actuales de 52, 48, ó 40 cartas son simplificaciones del Tarot, donde el simbolismo tradicional se ha esquematizado hasta hacerse irreconocible, pero permanece apagado en sus estructuras internas.
Existen registros históricos (en Europa) de hace más de 1000 años según 
http://tarot.worldispnetwork.com/barajas_historicas.htm

Pero el Tarot en ningún caso fue inventado en Europa. La falta de información al respecto se debe en parte a que dicho conocimiento perteneció siempre a sociedades herméticas. Según ellos el Tarot se remonta a Egipto (filtrado probablemente del Libro de Toth, que todavía permanece oculto), y de allí pasó a la tradición judía (Tarot Cabalístico), al Gnosticismo y probablemente a otros lugares que lo fueron transformando. 

Lo que si parece constatado es la presencia de las cartas como elemento de juego en la Baja Edad Media (s.XIV-XV). Obviamente despojada de su caracter simbólico, mágico e iniciático. Aún así, se mantuvo en círculos herméticos y revelada posteriormente por magos ocultistas como Eliphas Lévi. 

La baraja es el libro de los símbolos. La obra maestra del pensamiento humano según el propio Eliphas Levi. Querer ver su origen en los juegos de azar es igual de ordinario que utilizarla con propósitos artísticos haciendo burdos trucos con ella en vez de apelar a la emoción de la magia que realmente representa. 

La paradoja es que ella sigue siendo la gran desconocida. Tal vez si la magia con ella no gusta es precisamente por eso. 
La gente no ha perdido la capacidad de soñar. El arte del misterio, la fantasía, la imaginación hecha realidad. Eso probablemente es anterior a todo...
;-)

----------


## Kiko

Por cierto, lo de J. Blass con las tortugas, no era un matrix si no un chink-a-chink. Y un matrix claro que se puede realizar sin cartas, por ejemplo hay versiones con billetes en vez de cartas. 

Saludos mágicos!

----------


## javifocus

Gracias Kiko por lo del chink a chink, no lo sabia, vi un video por ahi del pinguino que hacian lo mismo con monedas y al efecto lo llamaban matrix.... algo mas.

----------


## Ella

> Todo mago tiene que tener un poquito de idea de cartas, a eso voy.


eso no implica que sea cartomago :Confused: ?.
tb sabra sobre mentalismo, pañuelos, manipulacion...
estudiar magia es algo larrrrgo por tanto se aprendera muchas cosas,si es por correr puedes convertirte en un dador de trucos,a diferencia a si es por necesidad o porque te enseñan. aqui mismo casi todos ya sabemos levitar y hacer algun juego con gomas elasticas, el mismo ascanio al principio de su libro habla sobre cubiletes y cuerdas pero el es cartomago y se da su lugar frente a sus compañeros, admirando lo que hacen ellos.
muchos grandes magos sabran hacer miles de juegos con cartas, enfiles, cuentas, cortes...pero te aseguro que diran que no saben nada de cartas, ni q soncartomagos si se les pregunta, y respetara y admiraran al que se dedique por completo a ellas.
nunca he visto a tamariz presentarse como numismago o cuando le pidan magia hacer algo con monedas...y tiene escrito un libro: monedas, monedas y monedas, incluso tiene uno centrado en los cambios de color con bolas de manipulacion y pañuelos.
hay amgos que en sus rutinas usan la mimica, no por ello son mimos, al igual que hablan ingles, frances, te hacen una paella de muerte, son capaces de emocionar con unas cartas, monedas, bolas de esponja, magia de escena....
yo siempre quise aprender bolas de esponja, como la tecnica numismatica tb vale la estoy estudiando. un amigo me regalo6 mazos de cartas y por ello me compre unos libros para juegos automaticos,que como recomiendan hacer mezclas falsas las estoy aprendiendo....con esto te quiero decir que en la magia uno va aprendiendo no porque se pone metas de 1º esto y ahora lo otro (empiezo con cartas que es facil, luego mentalismo y despues palomas...), si no que las casualidades y condiciones te obligan a estudiar, consultar,ver y aprender otras cosas que quizas nunca se te habria ocurrido hacer.

----------


## to

> Iniciado por to
> 
> Osea el Matrix se vale de las dos cosas no se epuede hacer matrix sin cartas ni matri sin monedas.
> ¿se entiende bien?
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no hay matrix sin cartas, osea que no puedes hacer este jeugo si no tienes cartas y monedas.

Saludos

----------


## Pantokrator

Vamos a liar mas el palangre.

  ¿alguien me puede decir si todos los grandes cartomagos son numismagos? ¿Podria alguien decirme si hay algun numismago que no controle las cartas? 

  Salu2
  Pantokrator

----------


## Solitude

Yo creo que las cartas siempre han estado más asociadas al juego con trampas, de ahí que su influecia haya tenido una mayor repercusión en el mundo de la magia. ¿Quién no se ha imaginado ganar a los amigos (Que para eso están :D ) todas las partidas al tute, chinchorro, poker y demás...? Y no digamos si hay una chica guapa a nuestro lado :roll: . Con las monedas, esponjas y demás, pienso que es más difícil que eso pase. Y que no se me enfade el personal.

En fin, es cuestión de gustos ¿No?

De todas formas, si todo fueran cartas la magia sería mucho más aburrida. Un aplauso a todos los magos que con sus diferentes destrezas ayudan un poquito más a alegrar la vida.

----------


## Ella

> Vamos a liar mas el palangre.
> 
>   ¿alguien me puede decir si todos los grandes cartomagos son numismagos? ¿Podria alguien decirme si hay algun numismago que no controle las cartas? 
> 
>   Salu2
>   Pantokrator


los hay...  :Wink:

----------


## Pantokrator

> Iniciado por Pantokrator
> 
> Vamos a liar mas el palangre.
> 
>   ¿alguien me puede decir si todos los grandes cartomagos son numismagos? ¿Podria alguien decirme si hay algun numismago que no controle las cartas? 
> 
>   Salu2
>   Pantokrator
> 
> ...


  Ella, ya sabes que soy el novato de los novatos ¿hay numismagos que no controlan nada de cartas? o ¿todos los cartomagos son numismagos?

   Salu2
  Panto

----------


## Ella

> Ella, ya sabes que soy el novato de los novatos ¿hay numismagos que no controlan nada de cartas? o ¿todos los cartomagos son numismagos?
> 
>    Salu2
>   Panto


tu ahora eres cartomago?  :Wink:  
hay gente q lleva mas de 10 años y no se considera mago.
hay cartomagos profecionales q alguna vez han necesitado saber algo de monedas para una rutina o simplemente han aprendido,pero no son numismagos.otros nunca las han tocado o alguna vez si solo para algo especial y de alli nunca mas.
lo mismo los numismagos para cartas,cubiletes o lo que sea
no esta relacionado,no implica q si uno es a por ende es b y biseversa, ni mucho menos *tener que* tocar las cartas (como dice pincha) u otra cosa, no es un deber u obligacion

alguno de magia de salon se leera el canuto(por decir algo)para su juego del pañuelo blanco en el q aparece la carta elegida estampada y no es cartomago, a lo mejor si nunca se preocupo por ese juego nunca habria leido ese libro.

----------


## Ella

> No no hay matrix sin cartas, osea que no puedes hacer este jeugo si no tienes cartas y monedas. 
> 
> Saludos





> Y un matrix claro que se puede realizar sin cartas, por ejemplo hay versiones con billetes en vez de cartas. 
> 
> Saludos mágicos!


con tarjetas de visita, sobres, periodicos....

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Iniciado por to
> 
> No no hay matrix sin cartas, osea que no puedes hacer este jeugo si no tienes cartas y monedas. 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te quoteo a ti Ella, porque no encuentro la referencia de to.

Pero...

Soy cartomago hasta la médula, y la verdad... hace 2 días se celebró la XI gala Mágica en Sevilla. En el teatro...

4 magos... de lo mejor.

Ninguno, repito: NINGUNO sacó una baraja.

Y a mi Daniel Vendala me hizo llorar con su magia, y no sacó ni una carta.

Tristisimo, creo que eso es conocer poco, muy poco de nuestro arte.

Y to, te has columpiado muchisimo... un matrix sin cartas no existe?

Habría que empezar diciendo que el MATRIX no se ha llamado MATRIX hasta los tiempos actuales, antes era una Coin Assembler... y una de sus versiones se hace: CON LAS MANOS!!!!

Sin cartas, pones las manos y van viajando.

Y por internet podeis encontrar a muchisima gente haciendola.

Tristisimo.

Soy cartomago, pero cuando veo numismagia y hago numismagia, se me cae la baba. Es otro arte más. 

Y sobre lo de "todo mago tiene que tener idea de cartas", añado que todo mago debe de tener idea de numismagia. Las cartas ABURREN muchisimo a la mayoría del público si le intentas hacer 1 hora de magia.

El que lo haya hecho (actuar asiduamente) os podrá decir que para dar un buen espectáculo close-up las monedas son IMPRESCINDIBLES.

Un matrix sin cartas no existe... ¡a ver si encuentro el video hombre!

EDITO: Por supuesto el TRISTISIMO, es por el pensamiento o creencia, no por la persona, y mucho menos por to, forero que a mi juicio es un tío encantador, y no tengo el placer de conocerlo.

----------


## to

Bueno tal vez me equivoque de concepto (quie decir como ejemplo del matrix con cartas no con tarjetas de visita), o fue mi tono de afirmción, pero tampoco que me digas tristisimo. 
Ademas creo que te refieres al Cink O Chink y talves estoy metiendo mas la pata.

Saludos

Pd: el ristisimo era para mi?

----------


## Gandalf

Para afirmar que un Matrix necesita de cartas hace falta saber lo que es un Matrix, y originalmente es solo una traslación de objetos en mesa, simple y llánamente, que por comodidad se hacen con monedas (que es cuando recibe el nombre que Markos a indicado), pero que igualmente se pueden hacer con piedras, fichas de dominó, velas encendidas (precioso) o canicas, todo vale si lo puedes hacer viajar. Y lo de taparlos con cartas no es más que un añadido visual, algo estético. Nada más. A ver si vamos cogiendo esa culturilla, que a mi me está costando pero prometo que me esfuerzo.

Ala, ya sabemos que un Matrix no necesita cartas. Ahora a por el tema cartomagia-numismagia.

¿A que se debe el auge de la cartomagia? A su facilidad y rapidez de aprendizaje en los niveles más bajos, a que muchos juegos no requieren de técnica, a su gran variedad de efectos y juegos, a lo extendido que está el uso de las cartas, a que con las cartas se puede hacer mucho dinero y eso las hace más atractivas... ¿se os ocurre alguna cosa más?

Entonces con esas premisas obtenemos que una forma muy buena de empezar en esta afición son las cartas. No las bolas, no las moneda y tampoco las grandes ilusiones. Las cartas permiten grandes cosas con poco esfuerzo. Ah, que tú lo que quieres es ser una cartomago... Entonces es cuando todo empieza a complicarse, los pases son cada vez más difíciles, se comienza a necesitar lecciones de teoría y es cuando la facilidad desaparece.

Pero con las demás artes resulta que esa facilidad inicial no existe. No hay juegos automáticos, no hay rutinas fáciles y todo parece dificil desde cero.

¿Todos los magos saben cartomagia? Pues puedo asegurar que NO. Los hay que la han repudiado desde el principio y les va muy bien. Lo cierto es que aquellos que han rechazado las cartas suelen tocar varios palos distintos, pues si no sus repertorios se quedan escasillos. ¿Eso es lo mejor y lo recomendable? Obviamente no, si supiesen cartomagia ampliarían repertorio y conocimientos. 

¿Todos los cartomagos saben hacer alguna otra variedad? Pues puedo asegurar que NO. En este foro hay muchos ejemplos de este caso y en la rama profesional también. ¿Eso es lo mejor y lo recomendable? Obviamente no. Y lo peor es que muchos son exclusivamente eso, cartomagos. Pues peor para ellos. Media hora de cartas las aguanta cualquiera. Un espectáculo de 1 hora no se lo traga nadie.

En resumidas cuentas, que para mi algunos magos nuevos adolecen de ignorancia histórica y mágica, afirmando cosas que no conocen. Escogen la cartomagia por su facil aprendizaje inicial y rechazan todas las demás ramas por ignorancia y falta de voluntad y esfuerzo. Menosprecian otras artes por considerarlas "menores", como ejemplo está esa frase de "un mago que no sepa cartas no es un mago". Ah, que lo dijo un gran mago... Y yo conozco a otro que no para de decir "¡Que esto es pa divertirseeeeeee...!" ¿Y que? Mi sobrino dice que un mago, o vuela o no es mago. Me parece más acertado mi sobrino.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y yo estoy con tu sobrino Gandalf  :P 

 Vamos, a ver. Cuando algo te interesa, y te interesa de verdad de la buena, el ser humano tiende a hacer acopio de TODO lo que puede acerca de eso que tanto le gusta, sean palmeras de chocolate, mujeres o magia. Así por tanto, una persona que le gusta DE VERDAD la magia, tocará todos los palos de ésta, además de empaparse de historia, cultura y demás cositas qeu tengan que ver con la susodicha.

 Otra cosa es que una vez que vas tocando y vas conociendo, puede haber cosas que te gusten más que otras, y así hay magos que parece que sólo hacen una cosa determinada, pero "saben" de casi todo.

 Es como decir que Tamariz solo sabe hacer cartomagia o que Lance Burton solo hace aparecer palomas o que Copperfield no sabe hacer ni un mal truco de cartas aparte del del abuelo que le habrán enseñado especialmente...

 Además esto es una tontería. si alguien no queire tocar las monedas o lo que sea, pues allá él o ella, no sabe lo que se pierde.

 (y luego, si quiere, que elija)...

 Pero discutir porque es lo primero es más importante... lo bonito es precisamente que se diversifique, que creemos efectos nuevos, que la MAGIA crezca. Será que entonces SÍ nos gusta la MAGIA y no sólo ser mejor que tus amigos o quedar bien con la famosísima vecina del quinto.

----------


## Gandalf

Eidan, a eso me refería con la importancia que muchos le dan a la cartomagia. En estos momentos comercialmente hablando es la reina de la magia. En mi opinión solo tiene rivalidad con algún mentalismo, las grandes ilusiones y la magia de calle que se está imponiendo ultimamente (aunque esta se nutre en gran medida de las cartas).

En la actualidad existe una nueva remesa de cartomagos que renuncian a todas las demás artes, a los libros y charlas, se nutren casi en exclusiva de lo que ven en la tele o en internet, y que han terminado por idealizar las cartas.

La magia como nuevo arte tuvo un momento glorioso entre mediados y finales del siglo pasado. Todas las variedades tenían importancia, apariciones, cambios, animales, grandes ilusiones, escapismo, magia de cerca, el nuevo surgir del mentalismo... Eso se ha venido un poco abajo, y los nuevos aprendices se están centrando solo en una de las ramas. Esta actitud no me gusta pero yo no la critico, a cada uno nos gusta una cosa. Lo que si critico es el hablar por hablar, el aceptar como dogma las afirmaciones de tal o cual sin ni siquiera haber estudiado del asunto. Y si se estudia y se afirma una burrada será aun peor, señal de que no se ha aprendido nada. Y ya no te digo de las afirmaciones gratuitas, absolutamente falsas, del tipo "un matrix sin cartas no se puede hacer". Pongo este ejemplo como podía haber puesto otros muchos y no digo que to sea uno de estos a los que critico (aunque si esta afirmación gratuita, ignorante y falsa).

Y lo mejor es que corriges el error y es tomado como una ofensa... ¡¡¡Pero chico, si te estás columpiando tú solito!!! Yo lo único que hago es corregirte. Y yo me puedo equivocar, pero no será por falta de saber o por lanzarme al ruedo sin capote, será por que todos nos equivocamos.

En mi opinión saber solo de cartas es hacerse un hueco muy limitadito y negarse a aprender cartas una idea un poco tonta. Algo así como el que solo sabe conducir por autopistas; sí es el medio más rápido de llegar a cualquier sitio, pero no siempre podrás ir por una. Algún día no podrás ir a algún sitio y será un problema. Y el conductor que se niege a ir por ellas estará cerrándose una manera inmejorable de viajar. Llevate eso a las cartas. Estas son autopistas, cojonudas para conseguir rápidos efectos y muy espectaculares, más fáciles de tratar, sin grandes problemas... pero no el único medio de viajar. El dia que llegues a un sitio y no las puedas usar ¿que haras? ¿Volarás para mi sobrino?  :P

----------


## to

Bueno no me queda mas remedio que admitir mi error  :P   :Oops:  , pero lo que quise decir es que las monedas y las cartas son complementarias.

Saludos

----------


## Gandalf

> Bueno no me queda mas remedio que admitir mi error  :P   , pero lo que quise decir es que las monedas y las cartas son complementarias.
> 
> Saludos


Con gran acierto en ese caso. Se complementan a las mil maravillas.

----------


## to

> Iniciado por to
> 
> Bueno no me queda mas remedio que admitir mi error  :P   , pero lo que quise decir es que las monedas y las cartas son complementarias.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Con gran acierto en ese caso. Se complementan a las mil maravillas.


Jeje gracias

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Yo soy incapaz de hacer nada con las monedas aparte de pagar algo. No he cogido nunca el Bobo ni me atrae la idea.
No practico la magia de cerca mas que con los amigos del círculo y procuro huir tanto de las cartas como de las monedas.
Si alguna vez hago un forzaje en el círculo, la mitad de los magos presentes se escandalizan por lo inútil que soy.
No domino ni la mitad del Canuto (De hecho, los dos o tres últimos capítulos me he limitado a leerlos) y no sé hacer una doble enseñada (no me rendiré, o DOUBLE lift o doble ENSEÑADA, sin mezclar idiomas).

Cuando estoy actuando y miro a los ojos de los niños, soy yo el que se rie de los "magos" que saben coger tres cartas cob las orejas pero son incapaces de hacer que nadie se sienta así. 

Esto sin menospreciar a los magníficos cartomagos y numismagos que entienden de magia y la dominan sin convertirse en malabaristas de cartoncillos.

Se puede hacer magia de muchas maneras y ninguna, NINGUNA, es imprescindible.
Un buen mago debe conocerlas todas. Aunque no las practique, debe conocerlas. Para eso están los libros.

----------


## Solitude

No estoy de acuerdo con algunas de las cosas que se han dicho..... 

Para empezar, no encuentro ninguna razón para dirigirse a nadie de la forma en que se ha hecho por algo tan intrascendente como es el temita del Matrix. Me parece a mi que es bien normal que los que no tenemos tanta cultura magica nos equivoquemos dando por hecho cosas que no son. Además que el chico, si mal no recuerdo, ya dijo que sentía haberse equivocado. Así que un poquitín de respeto y comprensión no vendría mal.

Aparte de esto, para gustos colores. Decir que el mago debe aprender otras ramas de la magia que no sean las cartas es como decir que el pintor (artístico) debe aprender diferentas ramas de la pintura. Ha habido excelentes pintores a lo largo de la historia que se han dedicado exclusivamente a una rama de la pintura y que ahora son considerados verdaderos genios en su género. Sin duda un mago no tiene por qué dominar muchas ramas para ser un buen mago. Al igual que ocurre en la pintura o en cualquier otra profesión de la vida, el dedicarse a una rama en particular contribuye a ser mejor profesional en esa especialidad. ¿Que una hora y media de cartomagia resulta aburridísima? Será para ti Gandalf. Yo podría tirarme todo el día viendo trucos de cartas y no cansarme. ¡Y seguro que no soy el único! Así que pienso yo que no hay que ser tran extremistas ni dogmáticos. Y que conste que a mi me gustan todas las ramas de la magia (Blanca, por supuesto).

----------


## ignoto

Un espectáculo de cartas de 1 hora se lo pueden tragar cuatro incondicionales del tema, los demás se levantarán y se marcharán o empezarán a bostezar antes de acabar.

Eso te lo afirmo porque lo he visto.

Alfonso Aceituno, un mago mas grande de lo que yo seré nunca, vino a dar una gira de conferencias por España. Es un mago profesional que se gana la vida haciendo magia de cerca en el Magic Castle, "casi ná".
Él en persona comentó este tema, Daryl Martínez también lo dijo en otra conferencia sin que se le preguntara nada.
Si ellos no saben de qué hablan, y yo creo que si, pues no sé a quien recurrir para convencerte.

En otro orden de cosas, si yo salgo y pretendo arrear al público cincuenta minutos de magia con pañuelos, seguramente acabe en la fuente del pueblo, en enero y en camiseta.

No se puede hacer un solo tipo de magia durante mucho rato, menos aún con cartas.

A la tercera vez que le dices a alguien "coge una carta" te va a poner una cara de aburrimiento que le quitaría las ganas de hacer magia a cualquiera.

Ello no implica que no pueda gustarte, conozco magos que no se cansan nunca de ver magia con cartas. Pero son magos, los "públicos" son diferentes. Quieren divertirse y que les diviertan.

----------


## Solitude

Hola ignoto:

Bueno, por lo que he oido, eres mucho mejor mago de lo que modestamente afirmas, cosa que valoro (La modestia, me refiero). Seguramente para mi serías un gran mago debido a mis limitaciones. 

Pero dejando esto a un lado... no dudo de lo que dices. Considero normal que, en el círculo magico profesional, resulte aburrida toda una sesión de magia dedicada exclusivamente a las cartas, como aburrida sería una exposición de pintura dedicada únicamente a un arte en particular (El abstracto, por ejemplo) Solo lo incondicionales a dicho arte se sentirían contentos.

Sin embargo, creo que la cartomagia no es tan popular por nada. En este mismo foro se puede ver que es el principal tema de interés entre los foristas. Sinceramente, pienso que son muchos los que aquí, al igual que yo, aguantarían sin problemas muchas horas de cartas con mucho gusto. Y... ¿Quién va a las sesiones de cartomagia sino aquellos a quienes les gusta la cartomagia? No sé si estoy en lo cierto o hasta que punto, pero he oido decir que a Tamariz siempre le siguen unos cuantos incondicionales a sus espectáculos. ¿No dedica Tamariz normalmente todo su espectaculo a las cartas? Es una duda que tengo.

Por cierto, que tu sabes que la cartomagia es mucho más que decir... "¡Coge una carta!. Esa es otra de las muchas cosas que, a mi parecer, diferencian a un buen cartomago del que no lo es.

Un saludo.......

----------


## Gandalf

Ya era hora de que apareciese un no cartomago por la discusión. ¡Que además, es no numismago! ¡Que fuerte! ¿Pero tu eres mago? ¿A ti te contratan o vives de subsidios? ¿No será que eres un animador sin mas?

 :D  :D  :D 

Ignoto, sabes que todo era sarcasmo. Lo que quería expresar es la sensación que debe generar que a uno le digan que no es mago si no sabe hacer esto o aquello. Se será mejor o peor mago, tendrá más o menos salidas, recursos, conocimientos, habilidad... pero nada más. Mago es el que hace magia.

Yo no estoy en esto de la  magia más que por que me encanta ver las caras de las personas, esperar a sus reaciones y ver que acaban de presencia algo imposible. Generar esa duda no razonable con la que algunos se quedan. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con las cartas o con las monedas si no conmigo mismo. Me apena que alguien pueda pensar que uno no es mago por no saber de algo. Esa es, en mi opinion, la diferencia entre el mago y el "hacedor de trucos". En eso estaremos de acuerdo todos... ¿o quizás no?

Solitude, pido disculpas si mis comentarios resultaron ofensivos para alguien. A mi entender no se debería ofender nada más que quien haga afirmaciones al viento. Para mi que se está columpiando y debería no opinar si no sabe, y menos afirmando de forma categórica. To no hizo más que confundirse. Con los que se columpian, respeto..., todo, comprensión..., ninguna. Comprendo la ignorancia, yo lo soy con casi todo, incluida la magia. Pero no comprendo que se quiera compartir esa ignorancia con el resto. Aquí hay mucha gente que estamos aprendiendo, y esas cosas hacen más mal que bien. Ojo, entender ignorancia como falta de conocimiento, no como un insulto, que ya veo donde acabamos. 

Por cierto, es verdad, una hora de magia lo aguanta cualquier aficionado, solo que por experiencia para casi todos puede resultar ser un ladrillo, así que recomiendo variedad. Si eso es para los aficionados imaginaté los no aficionados. Siento la afirmación categórica pero a la experiencia me remito.

Sobre que un mago no tiene porque aprender varias ramas... Siguiendo con tu ejemplo de los pintores, un pintor no tiene que saber de todas la técnicas y artes, pero si un mínimo de estudio del color, la luz, la forma... Autodidactas hay siempre y bienvenidos sean, pero solo los más grandes se pueden permitir ese lujo sin cometer errores o sin pasarse años trabajando. Yo no niego que alguno de nosotros podamos ser el más grande de los magos autodidactas, solo que sospecho que no es así, así que recomiendo el estudio. El mago que domine varias artes será mejor mago que otro que no. Centrarse en una sola rama no es bueno. Te convierte en mago, pero en mi opinión un mago muy limitado. En el ejemplo de las cartas, le quitas la baraja a un cartomago puro... ¿Y ahora que es? Como ejemplo usaré el comentario de Ignoto. A un "pañuelomago" le quitas los pañuelos antes de la actuación y le puedes buscar en la misma fuente del pueblo que al amigo de Ignoto.  :D 

Y yo no me meto con las opiniones, me meto con las afirmaciones, tales como "un mago que no sepa cartas no es mago" o "sin cartas no hay matrix". Espero que se entienda que para mi es muy diferente una y otra cosa.



Ah, y yo, para mi sorbino VUELOOOOOOOOOOOOO   :P y si saco las cartas ni me mira  :-( .

----------


## to

Editado: todo aclarado


Saludos y todo bien!!

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Lo aclare 200 veces incluso antes de tu mensaje gandalf me confundi no es que quice que el que me leyera se confunda, dije : "tal vez mi tono de afirmacion es lo que molestó" pero lo dije para materializar mi idea que dije otras 200 veces. Le mande un MP a  Markos para aclarar las cosas.
> Soy humano me confundi.
> Leyendo tu mensaje me haces quedar bastante mal como un ignorante total y no es que no sea algo ignorante de ehecho a pesar de leer el Canuto obtuve la GEC 1.
> Otra cosa no hice afirmaiones al viento yo pense saber lo que decia.
> 
> Saludos y todo bien!!


Todo aclarado verdad? Hay algunos cizañeros por aquí, pero todo aclarado. Desde luego no iba por ti to, ni por nadie en especial. Sencillamente es que me parece un pensamiento TRISTE, no que esa persona sea triste ni mucho menos.

Sin ánimo de ofender, ya te he respondido al MP, espero que edites plis, para que no haya otro que quira meter baza.

----------


## to

Listo Ya esta todo aclarado con vos.
Ahora gandalf y todos los demas perdón por Afirmar de esa forma

Slaudos!!

----------


## Solitude

No me he sentido ofendido Gandalf, sino que me duele el trato despectivo hacia cualquier persona del foro.

Yo concuerdo con muchas de las cosas que dices, pero siento disentir respecto a esto que dices: 

"El mago que domine varias artes será mejor mago que otro que no".

El mago que domine varias artes será un mago más completo, pero no mejor. Siguiendo con el ejemplo de la pintura... ¿Acaso es Van Gogh reconocido por dominar diferentes ramas de la pintura (Que en su tiempo eran también muchas)? ¡No!, sino que una forma muy particular de pintar le hizo famoso con el tiempo (Mucho después de su muerte). ¿Dirías tú que Van Gogh no era un gran pintor porque se repetía mucho en su estilo? ¡Claro que no, a nadie se le ocurriría decir eso! Pues la misma regla es aplicable a cualquier mago que practique un determinado género de la magia. Dirás... "Éste es un paquete porque solo sabe hacer bien esto", pero el tiempo lo pondrá en su lugar si lo que hacía en su género era especial. Podrás decir que otros magos son más completos, pero no mejores magos. Al final lo que queda para la posteridad es lo que destacabas en cierta(as) rama(as). 

Un saludo.......

----------


## Solitude

Quién mete cizaña y quién no, ha quedado más que suficientemente claro. Me imagino que habrá quién a partir de ahora se cortará un poco más a la hora de utilizar el lenguaje ofensivo para con los demás. (No lo digo por ti Gandalf)

----------


## Gandalf

Leches. To, perdona si te hice sentir así. Se lo que escribiste por el mensaje de Markos. Chico, no era mi intención hacerte sentir mal.   :Oops:   A veces me enciendo, en este caso por que estoy muy en desacuerdo con esas afirmaciones que comento y por que en casos creo que hacen el mismo daño que veo que yo te causé a ti. Te vuelvo a pedir disculpas.

Solitude, para mi no hay diferencias entre un cartomago y un mentalista, ambos son magos. Pero mi opinión es que, a igual nivel y calidad de ambos, uno que sepa las dos ramas será mejor mago que otro que solo sepa de una. Incluso si el nivel del "monomago" es superior al del "polimago" por llamarles de alguna manera. Mis argumentos para eso ya están indicados, un mago hace magia, no hace magia con cartas o magia con pañuelos o magia con dedales. Si le quitas esa única herramienta que tiene... ¿en que se queda? El ejemplo del pintor no es igual en ese sentido.

Por eso considero que es muy bueno saber magia de varias ramas, y no tan importante que te sepas cada uno de los movimientos del Bobo. ¿Que te los sabes todos? Genial, pero quizás sería mejor que te faltasen un par de ellos a cambio de saber hacer aparecer un pañuelo o hacer una predicción sin cartas.

Podemos estar en desacuerdo, pero que por no hablar no sea.  :?

Por cierto, espero no dar la intención de querer generar mal ambiente. Si lo de la cizaña va por mi me propondré rebajar mi nivel de agresividad.  :roll:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Tómate una tila Soli :D.

Al tema, pienso exactamente igual que Ignoto. Es más, toda mi gran pena es que puedo mantener a un auditorio con una hora de cartas enganchado (porque no hago juegos de "coge una carta") pero soy INCAPAZ (y hace dos días me volvió a pasar) de ilusionar a un niño. 

Porque mi estilo de magia es para edades más avanzadas? Puede ser.

Porque hago cartas? Puede ser.

Pero siento impotencia cuando se me acercan 10 niños y me piden magia, y encima me siento superado por la situación, me comen.

Por eso digo, que ser cartomago no está mal, es más, se puede ser un pedazo de mago sin tener que hacer magia infantil, escena, salón, grandes ilusiones, cómico, etc...

Pero se es más completo si se toca de todo un poco. 

Y desde luego, a mi me parecen las monedas algo FUNDAMENTAL.

Van Gogh pintaba de TODO, pero fue famoso por su estilo.

Cualquier ARTISTA sabe de su arte muchisimo, aunque luego sea especialista en uno. Eso es desconocimiento puro. ¿Van Gogh pintaba así porque sí no? Llegó un día y dijo "ostia, hoy me voy a poner a pintar así..."... no.

Y ningún artista hace eso.

Un guitarrista conoce varios palos al menos, no es lo MEJOR en todo, pero sí conoce de todo. Entre otras cosas porque necesita de otros estilos para comprender y desarrollar el suyo.

Según esa postura, si Ascanio pensase como Solitude no tendríamos su teoría, porque como bien dice Arturo en sus libros, esta nace no sólo de la cartomagia, sino de su época en que le daba a la magia de salón, por ejemplo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Solitude

Yo no necesito ninguna tila ¿No ves lo sonriente que estoy? Otra cosa es que quieras tomartela tú a mi salud, que no te vendrá nada mal.

Vamos a ver MJJMarkos... vamos a ver si hay alguna posibilidad de que podamos entendernos. No dudo que sepas mucho más de magia que yo (Estupendo, me alegra mucho por ti, de veras), pero de pintura (o historia de la pintura) no creo que me vayas a dar demasiadas lecciones, empezando porque desde chiquitín he sido educado al respecto. ¿Que Van Gogh pintaba de todo? ¿De donde te sacas tu eso? ¿No eras tú el que decía que había que informarse bien antes de hablar? No cabe duda de que él, como la mayoría de los pintores de su tiempo, fueron influenciados por muchos de los estilos que por aquel entonces se imponían, pero como bien has dicho, lo que le ha hecho un pintor tan afamado y valorado ha sido *un* estilo. Lo que hace ganar reconocimiento en cualesquiera que sean las ramas del arte, es el desarrollo de un género en particular, porque si no no te comes un colín, a no ser que seas un tipo extraordinario, que también los hay. Eso es lo que yo estoy diciendo, nada que ver con algo que contradiga a lo que dijo Ascanio.

----------


## Gandalf

En mi opinión, un mago debe saber MANIPULAR. Cuando hablo de manipular lo hago en dos sentidos, uso habil del entorno que le rodea y uso de la mente del que le ve hacer magia. Lo cerca o lejos que esté en ese intento de manipular la mente del espectador será lo que determina el nivel de magia conseguido. La técnica le permitirá manipular mejor o peor esos objetos a su alcance. La teoría le permitirá saber cuando y como usar esa técnica. La practica le hará mejor.

Para conseguir manipular la mente debe ayudarse de TODO lo que tiene a su alcance y le será más fácil si usa cosas que cumplan leyes 'obligatorias' que el mago puede 'romper'. Cuanto más próximas sean esas leyes al espectador mayor será el impacto de la magia. Y da igual si el objeto tiene forma de cartoncillo pintado o de pañuelo o de moneda. Lo más importante es conseguir romper esas leyes.

Por todo esto entiendo que un mago no es alguien que hace juegos de cartas, ni siquiera alguien que hace magia con cartas, si no alguien que hace magia. Por eso es imprescindible no limitar el aprendizaje a una única rama. Siempre se llegará a un punto donde el mago no podrá hacer nada, no tendrá herramientas ni salida posible, pero si se limita a una sola cosa ese punto podría estar demasiado cerca del principio, y dejará de ser un mago para ser alguien que hace juegos de cartas, pañuelos o monedas.

----------


## ignoto

Me temo que suelo ser demasiado taxativo y eso me va a causar mas de un quebradero de cabeza.

¡PATITO! ¿Andas por ahí?

Anoche hice el ridículo delante de él, en el CIVAC, con un juego con cartas (olvidé que había mezclado la baraja y el juego requería un orden previo). No se me da bien el tema.
Eso si, si tengo que hacer UN juego con cartas a un profano, lo dejo tonto.
Si tengo que hacer 20 minutos de magia con cartas, me sobran 18.

Un buen mago es el que hace magia, con lo que sea.

El Zoom nació porque Ben Harris conocía el uso de las cartas y el del hilo invisible. Si se hubiera limitado a una sola rama no hubiera podido crear ese juego. Hay que conocer, aunque sea de pasada, todas las ramas de un arte.

El que la magia con monedas me aburra quiere decir que no aguanto 15 ó 20 minutos de magia con monedas (menos aún en DVD) pero si que disfruté como un niño con algunos magos que han hecho magia en directo en el CIVAC.

----------


## magomago

> Anoche hice el ridículo delante de él, en el CIVAC, con un juego con cartas (olvidé que había mezclado la baraja y el juego requería un orden previo). No se me da bien el tema.


  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  
Bueno hombre , de los errores se aprende a veces mucho,despistes y malos dias los tenemos cualquiera y sinceramente ¿para que estan los circulos y los grupos de magos ? , para que fallemos en esas ocasiones , porque si fallamos con ellos ,somos todos magos y no pasa nada , pero si fallamos en una actuacion en la television en directo puedes imaginarte que la cosa puede no ser tan facil.

----------


## ignoto

Imaginad la escena.
Ignoto volteando unas cuantas cartas y diciendo:
"Y sería increible que todas estas cartas fueran rojas... y no lo son."   :Oops:  

Si me llegan a exprimir en ese momento no me sacan sangre.   :Oops:

----------


## Gandalf

Lo cual demuestra la dificultad de la cartomagia


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  
:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Solitude

"Si me llegan a exprimir en ese momento no me sacan sangre". 

Por lo que dices, más que rojo te ibas a poner blanco.  :shock: Ni siquiera podrías salir con la gracia: "Bueno... pero mi cara sí". Al menos se iban a reir con tu forma de tomarte las cosas (Si no tienen mala leche, claro). Pero como te de un espasmo... ¡Malo, malo!

En fin, que no quiero ni pensarlo.....

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Hace unos meses Tamariz vino a Barcelona y fui con mi mujer a ver el espectáculo. Suerte que nadie lo vio, pero para mi vergüenza, mi esposa se quedó dormida durante los últimos juegos, que fueron juegos con cartas. Mi verguenza no es por que se quedara dormida, sino por que lo hiciera delante del Grandísimo Tamariz. Cosas que pasan...
Las cartas nos gustan a los cartomagos (quizas me viene grande la calificación), pero los profanos prefieren variedad. No aguantan mas de tres juegos con cartas. En mi opinión las cartas convinan a la perfección con las monedas, billetes, dados... bolas y cubiletes... Y todos estos los puedes encontrar de todas las dificultades. Decir que unos son mas dificiles que otros es como decir que la guitarra es mas dificil de tocar que el violin.

----------


## Patito

> Imaginad la escena.
> Ignoto volteando unas cuantas cartas y diciendo:
> "Y sería increible que todas estas cartas fueran rojas... y no lo son."   
> 
> Si me llegan a exprimir en ese momento no me sacan sangre.


Bueno, un "fallito" lo tiene cualquiera...  :Wink:  
El que sí que se sirvió a gusto fue Paco.  :Lol:  

Por cierto, hablando del tema, yo no creo que un mago bueno se diferencie de uno malo (o mejor dicho, menos bueno) porque abarque más ramas del ilusionismo. Tampoco diría que es, como se ha comentado, "más completo". Yo lo definiría como "mago polivalente" o "mago con índice de TAAP más alto" (TAAP es la chorrada que se me acaba de ocurrir: Tiempo Antes de Aburrir al Profano).
Ayer lo hablaba con Ignoto en el CIVAC: a mí me gustan las cartas, y las monedas, y la magia de cerca, y... Pero como se que no me voy a convertir en un David Patofield, pues prefiero aprender un poquito más que lo básico de cada cosa, para no estancarme en sólo cartomagia, o numismagia o lo que sea. Vamos, que al refrán "Aprendiz de mucho, maestro de nada", como que no le voy a hacer ni caso..

Hala, voy a hacer una pregunta y me voy a dormir, que mañana curro:
Si te hago pensar en una carta de una baraja imaginaria, saco una de verdad, al hacer un abanico sale una paloma con un pañuelo atado a la pata en el que está escrita la carta en las que has pensado, soy mejor mago que haciéndote una buena rutina sólo de cartas al estilo Tamariz, Lavand, Green o Vernon?

Saludos y buenas noches

----------


## Gandalf

> Si te hago pensar en una carta de una baraja imaginaria, saco una de verdad, al hacer un abanico sale una paloma con un pañuelo atado a la pata en el que está escrita la carta en las que has pensado, soy mejor mago que haciéndote una buena rutina sólo de cartas al estilo Tamariz, Lavand, Green o Vernon?


Pues si lo único que haces es cualquiera de las dos cosas que comentas ni eres mago ni na de na, solo te sabes hacer un juego o una rutina.  :D  :D  :D Pero si me baso en tu ejemplo, en mi opinión y con la poca información que ofrece, el primer mago es posible que sepa hacer juegos con cartas ya que se presenta con una baraja y hace una predicción que se cumple. Además sabe hacer apariciones sacando una paloma de una baraja, con lo que es posible que maneje un poco la manipulación: Mientras el segundo sabe hacer juegos de cartas muy difíciles y bonitos.

¿Mi opinión? El primero tienes más salidas que el segundo. ¿Cual es MAS mago? El que mejor haga magia. Sea esta de cartas o de apariciones. ¿Cual es MEJOR mago? Pues ahí vuelvo a decir lo mismo. A la hora de decidir supongo que irá en gustos. Yo me compré mi coche por lo completito que venía, no por lo mucho que corria. Prefiero un conjunto de cosas a una sola muy bonita. Así que sospecho que aguantaría mejor una sesión del primer mago. En igualdad de calidad le consideraría mejor mago al primero y un gran cartomago al segundo. Soy como tu dices, aprendiz de mucho y maestro de nada. Pero en mi opinión el aprendiz de mucho tendrá más salidas en momentos de crisis.

Solo por poner un ejemplo sobre lo pesado que es un "monomago" (término recien acuñado que para mi significa mago que solo practica una rama , y por favor, no cambiar la g y la m de posición que os veo :D ) y basándome en uno de los ejemplos que has dado, Lenard Green. ¿Alguien ha visto sus videos? ¿A nadie le resultan soporíferos? Y eso que explica movimientos más que complicados y bonitos, rutinas ingeniosas y demás, pero en mi opinión no hay quien lo aguante, es un tostón. Me imagino un mago que solo haga magia con gomas elásticas... ¡¡VAYA ROLLO!! Al sexto juego de gomas, salvo que el mago fuera Tamariz y metiese alguno de sus gritos de vez en cuando,  me quedo como la mujer de Vicenç... 8)

----------


## Karl83

Que linda sería una rutina profesional y seria que combine la numismagia con la cartomagia, sino miren a Vallarino. No creo que le preocupe demasiado saber que es mejor, o que es más viejo. Hay que buscar la excelencia como dice René, el que uno la encuentre en las cartas o en las monedas es accesorio. Por qué no las dos?

Saludos!

----------


## to

> Que linda sería una rutina profesional y seria que combine la numismagia con la cartomagia, sino miren a Vallarino. No creo que le preocupe demasiado saber que es mejor, o que es más viejo. Hay que buscar la excelencia como dice René, el que uno la encuentre en las cartas o en las monedas es accesorio. Por qué no las dos?
> 
> Saludos!


Si, tienes mucha razóm. Yo, como dije antes creo que se comlementan a la perfección.

Saludos

----------


## newwave

creo que son mas faciles de dominar las monedas que las cartas. a mi por ejemplo me es mucho mas facil recordar una rutina con monedas que con cartas. supongo que lo veo como mas visual, es decir, la visualizo mucho mejor dentro de mi memoria :mrgreen:

----------


## miguelillo3000

Otra situación dificil, mirad (para mi), las dos cosas, tanto cartas como monedas osn disciplinas increibles y por supuesto que inagotables. A veces me siento mal, muy mal, porque veo que no avanzo, pero poco a poco, muy poco a poco, las cosas van mejorando, pero no sabría decir por cual de las dos disciplinas me decanto, de verdad... Monedas o Barajas? no tengo ni idea amigos, ¿por qué no ambas a la vez?

Un abrazo para todos

----------


## gabor

ESO ES COMO MAS TE GUSTE LAS MONEDAS REQUIEREN MAS HABILIDAD QUE CON LAS CARTAS Y TAL PERO LAS MONEDAS SON MAS DIFICILES Y LAS CARTAS MAS FACILES PERO BUENO TODO MAGO INTENTA EXPANDIR  SU MAGIA OSEA CANTO MAS EPAS MEJOR SI SABES DE MONEDAS Y DE CARTAS POS MEJOR

----------


## javier1521

creo que las cartas son mas faciles que las monedas y como tal estas son el mejor comienzo de echo creo que haya pocos magos que no conozcal algun truco de cartomagia sea cual sea su especialidad aunque como es logico tambien se debe evolucionar y pasar a cosas mas complicadas que la cartomagia aunque yo de momento prefiero quedarme con mis "52 amantes"  :D

----------


## Dogma

Con las cartas todo el mundo, incluso los profanos, sabe hacer algún truco. Con las monedas es mas dificil. Entre otras cosas por que no hay ningún truco automático con monedas, mientras que con cartas hay rutinas enteras sin técnica. 
De todas formas, creo que es obligado para cualquier mago dominar o por lo menos defenderse en cualquiera de los dos campos.

----------


## yacris

too eso es verda pero quiero aprender como lo puedop hacer por fa ayuda

----------


## zarkov

:!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## marques115

Las cartas son la vedette de la magia...

----------


## dako

Este tema va en realidad en ver en general lo que se piensa de la magia. Cada uno puede tener su opinión que si la numismagia o cartomagia son importantes en el mundo de la magia pero no es cual es más importante la cuestión sino cual le parece a uno mejor para hacer magia. Personalmente, yo prefiero las cartas porque las monedas son más díficiles (en principio) porque requieren mucha tecnica (como ya lo han dicho).
Me parece que no se tendría que discutir cual es más importante porque en vez de hacer magia con otra cosa (de la que en general haces) te preguntan: "¿ Y otra cosa que no sea cartas no haces?"

----------


## Enrique Gil Perez

Lo principal es que estamos hablando de MAGIA, y aunque cada uno de nosotros tengamos predileccion por alguna variante, mas que por otras, nunca debemos olvidar que lo hacemos por obtener una sonrisa y un aplauso.

----------


## moimoi

cada uno tiene sus prioridades, cartas , monedas, pañuelos...
todos tienen un mismo objetivo, Ilusionar.

----------


## DavidSOL

En mi opinion sobrevaloramos la cartomagia, Juan Pincha dice equivocadamente que el mago debe dominar las cartas y eso es una falsedad como un pino de grande. 
La unica frase de ese caracter que se ha dicho en la historia de la magia lo hizo Vernon y lo dijo de los cubiletes, probablemente uno de los juegos más antiguos de la mágia y mas antes que no existian las cartas, aun así en el momento que aparecio la cartomagia en escena, solo existian las tres famosas técnicas, el empalme, el salto y la carta corrida, eso se puede constatar en caso todos los libros de magia antigua que puedas recuperar mientras que estan llenos de un monton de efectos que nada tienen que ver con la cartomagia. Vease el libro de Robert-Houdin para constatar lo que digo. 
Después llegaria lo que es la manipulación con cartas, es decir, el Back and Front y derivaciones.

Incuso grandes cartomagos como Tamariz no pueden basar su numero en un número completo de cartas y necesitan variedad de efectos para refrescar la memoria de los espectadores. Rene Lavand tiene un número casi completo de cartas, pero ese casi hace que las cartas pasen a un plano relegado en el olvido cuando hace su gran y mejor efecto "las migas de pan y el pocillo" donde los espectadores claman al cielo.

Lo que si es cierto es lo que me dijo Tamariz en una ocasión "una baraja de cartas puede constituir un prqueño show en cualquier momento porque los tres principales efectos de la magia, transformación, transposición y recomposición pueden lograrse con ellas al tiempo que muchas historias y fabulas y aunque con las monedas tambien se puede en la cartomagia se puede lograr de formas mas diferenciadas a ojos del espectador" en eso Juan llevaba razón un pasa-pasa de monedas de mano a mano se puede variar mucho la tecnica o el modo pero el efecto es el mismo, en las cartas hay tantos efectos pasa-pasa con contextos tan variados que parecen distintos, esta propiedad si que es bastante inherente a las cartas.

Pero aun así un mago de cartas no es un mago, es un cartomago, un mago de monedas no es un mago es un numismago, un mago es aquel capaz de trasnformar la realidad de un espectador en un momento casual. 
Ya se leía en el Magia y presentación no es lo mismo hacer aparecer un bocadillo de jamon en un bolsillo asi por que si que en el bolsillo de un hambriento, la necesidad crea la magia, con lo cual que le produzcas una moneda a un vagabundo es mágico que cuaquier efecto cartomágico que le puedas hacer. Para ello el mago debe ser conocedor y haber trabajado todos los aspectos de la magia, que se decante al final con uno mas que con otro es cuestion del mago en si.

¿O me vas a decir que es mas mágico para un espectador una ambiciosa que la rutina de palomas de Burton?

----------


## jackosky

De campamento me pidieron un juego de magia ya que mi señora le dijo a todos que yo era "mago" aunque prefiero el termino de ilusionista, bueno, estábamos en la cordillera de los andes, plan fogata/vino, pedi cartas (nadie tenia) , pedi monedas (nadie tenia)... entonces bajo mis pies encontré la solución "piedras" asi que hice rutinas de numismagia con piedras, todo bien hasta que intente empalmar un grupo y me pillaron la trampa cuando se me resbalaron...igual dure 30 min improvisando y estaban todos alucinados. Saludos y bendiciones

----------


## McMay

Todo depende del mago en cuestión.  Algunos se le da mejor las cartas que las monedas y otros al contrario.  Por lo tanto lo mejor es probar y tu mismo veras que se te da mejor. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------

